
Core-banking outage at German fintech startup - delicartha
I have a checking account with a fintech startup. 
While most of them have literally non existing customer support, the customer experience of mine has reached a new low: I just found out that their entire core banking system has been experiencing an outage since yesterday already. Not by email, nor by push notification of which they supply you with plentiful. But only when I logged into their app I got notified.
It baffles me how such an important piece of business infrastructure is being treated as of so little importance by the organization providing it!<p>It seems not to be their fault as they’ve built their startup on top of another banking infrastructure fintech, but should this make any difference in my customer experience?<p>Just as I receive near instant notifications from the server providers, I would expect the same from a bank startup.
Do I have exaggerated expectations, or are we just spoiled by cloud infrastructure providers, and the Amazons and alike?
======
duxup
I think it's the same with all notifications, social media accounts ... uptime
reports / status boards ....

Eventually all notifications are placed in the hands of people who are very
cautious of bad news / often are not technical.

Their aversion to bad news and not understanding the technical side of things
results in stalling, inaccuracy, and eventually just not doing anything.

It seems to be a common pattern.

~~~
delicartha
Yes, and it's mind boggling to me that trying to keep it under the radar is
being perceived as less harmful than being upfront with a serivce not
functioning. especially when it comes to critical business infrastructure

------
delicartha
In their this weeks newsletter: no mentions at all... how is this acceptable
by any standards of critical business software?

------
mstipetic
You taking about Penta or n26?

~~~
delicartha
Solaris. Kontist and Penta are build on top of Solaris infrastructure...

